# Kakie?



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 31, 2006)

Not sure if the spelling is correct.  Was just introduced to it as push hands, or sticking hands from a karate-ka in my jujitsu class.  Can anyone tell me more about it and it's applications?

thanks

Jeff


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Mar 31, 2006)

yup that's the correct spelling. in goju it is to develop sensitivity to opponent's hand movements. most of the applications is in form of armlocks. some looks like aikido's ikkyo and sankyo. If you like tensho kata of goju, you will love kakie.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks for the input.  He's also teaching me that form.  It's very different from the forms I've learned in the past.  Such a short form, yet with so much depth.  I'm thinking it, along with the kaike is really going to help my jujitsu.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Apr 1, 2006)

yes, the kata tensho is very very helpful. in fact, my tensho training is what helps me to adapt into jujutsu (I was a goju guy first before transferring to wado & jujutsu). It develops wrist flexibility & soft trapping block. Your kake uke should be very good if you practice tensho correctly.


----------



## Koryuhoka (Apr 11, 2006)

Kakie is for developing sensitivity but also it develops "muchimi". This is a heavy-stickiness associated with Goju Ryu techniques. It strengthens the shoulders too! :erg: Man does it hit the shoulders! The techniques are added to extend the muchimi into the defense.

There is stationary kakie and it graduates to moving once you grasp it. After a while you can change while in the motion, from right to left, left to right, while moving. It is a very dynamic training. 

K.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 11, 2006)

After learning more about it, and starting to study Tensho, I'm really getting interested in learning more about Goju Ryu.  Think I'm going to maybe give up on looking for Wing Chun (been a fruitless search anyways) and start looking into Goju instead.

Thanks for all the input,

Jeff


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Apr 11, 2006)

Jeff,
The kakie training will be a huge asset to you Ju Jutsu training.  I do teach it sometimes to certain students.  Not all grasp the concept so I pick and choose but it is excellent training.  

As far as your search for Goju-ryu in Indiana contact Mr. Glenn Keeney, 9th Dan Goju-Ryu and founder of PKC (professional karate commsion) he is based in Anderson but might know of someone closer to you.  If you are willing to go to Anderson he is the guy to learn goju-ryu from.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Apr 12, 2006)

I agree with all the posts above. Goju-ryu and Jujutsu makes perfect compliments to each others.

You might as well check Mr. Mario Higaonna's books and videos. His interpretations of Goju-ryu katas are very jujutsu-ish. Loads of throws and locks you will recognize as similar to Jujutsu.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Apr 13, 2006)

Thats for sure.  Hiagonna Sensei is one of the top Goju Ryu karate-ka in the world.  He has even been called a worlds authority.  Goju Ryu has very close in techniques so the bunkai of the kata does incorporate nage-waza and other types of takedowns.


----------

